# who to help??????? how do you choose ?



## surro_mummy (May 4, 2006)

Hi i have had a few offers from intended parents asking me to be a surrogate. Each one has their own reasons and needs from a surrogate, my problam is how on earth am i to go about choosing the couple to help? I want to help all of them, but i know i cant do that. Does anyone have any advice or tips for me? thanx surro_mummy


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

You MUST be friends with the couple.

Spend tiime with them - if you dont get on with them dont do surrogacy with them. 

Pick someone you TRUST - I didn't do this and it was a very bad experience. 

Follow your gut instinct - again I didn't do this - bad, bad, bad !!!

Good luck - and I will add you to our list !!! 

T xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

I agree with Tashja surrogacy is a very special thing between you and the IP's, go with your heart and how you feel about who you get on with and will remain friends with for a long long time to come after all the surro baby will be part of all your lives in one way or another, trust, love, care and truly get on with the couple you 'pick' to help...Lucky Them ! LOL, Love Sam xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

They are asking you to be their surrogate.
Surely it should be the other way round with you offering to help a couple you know and trust and get on well with.
I would never have asked a complete stranger to be our surrogate, and we waited 2 and a half years before we met the right person, who offered to help us.
You should wait at least 3 months and visit and talk with them as much as possible before you make a final decision and actually start trying.
Friendship and trust are the most important things.  You are doing a most amazing thing for a couple, but you have to know that they are going to be reliable, turn up for appointments, pay your exspenses on time and not change their minds and leave you holding the baby.
They have to know that you are going to look after yourself, take your vitamins, abstain from sex, and at the end of it all pass their child over to them.
It's an enormous thing.
Good Luck 
EJJB
  x


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

The first question I would ask myself as a straight surrogate is:  "Do I feel confident discussing the intimate details of my menstural cycle with these people?"


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

surro_mummy
Im sure when you meet the right people, you will know it. Good luck hunny, hope you find someone soon.
Love
weebs xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Surro mummy I was talking to you the other day before DH's PC hung and threw us both off the internet.

I am sure that gut instince will help you make the right decision. You are an angel and I wish I had found someone like you.

Chris


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

I would meet the couple and see how you get on,If you feel you are still not sure ,meet a second  time ,but go by how you feel.There will be a gut instinct.


----------

